# Origi Messias e Krunic verso il rientro



## admin (5 Gennaio 2023)

Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan inizierà presto a recuperare pezzi. A breve sono attesi i rientri di Messias, Krunic e poi di Origi


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan inizierà presto a recuperare pezzi. A breve sono attesi i rientri di Messias, Krunic e poi di Origi


Quello più importante manco l’ombra. Maledetto lui e il mondiale…


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan inizierà presto a recuperare pezzi. A breve sono attesi i rientri di Messias, Krunic e poi di Origi


Messias e krunic si sono fatti male nella preparazione?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2023)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quello più importante manco l’ombra. Maledetto lui e il mondiale…


Ma chi? Mike?

Se va bene torna per fine febbraio.
Ormai hanno messo le mani avanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Mike?
> 
> Se va bene torna per fine febbraio.
> Ormai hanno messo le mani avanti.


Magari Febbraio…


----------



## kipstar (5 Gennaio 2023)

Divock è da monitorare secondo me....la criticità in quella zona del campo è alta. speriamo possa tornare e rimanerci.....

per krunic e messia spero sempre che qualche nuovo acquisto possa entrare nelle rotazioni e farne sentire menoi la mancanza....


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan inizierà presto a recuperare pezzi. A breve sono attesi i rientri di Messias, Krunic e poi di Origi


Meglio così. Più alternative ci sono, meglio è.
Poi la qualità non sarà eccelsa ma intanto recuperiamo gente utile a fare rifiatare i titolari.


----------



## Zenos (5 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Mike?
> 
> Se va bene torna per fine febbraio.
> Ormai hanno messo le mani avanti.


Fosse così non si sarebbero adoperati per spendere ben 500 Mila euro per il portiere. Per me stagione finita.


----------



## sampapot (5 Gennaio 2023)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Meglio così. Più alternative ci sono, meglio è.
> Poi la qualità non sarà eccelsa ma intanto recuperiamo gente utile a fare rifiatare i titolari.


il problema è che i rincalzi non sono all'altezza dei titolari...almeno non lo hanno ancora dimostrato (Adli, Vranckx, CDK,, Lazetic, Origi)...stiamo praticamente giocando con gli stessi uomini dell'anno scorso...zero upgrade


----------

